# MASIS Roll out



## REDinstaller (16 Jul 2010)

Is anyone here live with MASIS currently?


----------



## Delta26 (17 Jul 2010)

if this is what i think this is.. then your inventory and tracking just got a  fetrick muckload simpler...

I'm currently wokring in RIM, and we use something similar.


----------



## NavyShooter (17 Jul 2010)

I'm a senior maintainer on a ship, but can't get an account because I haven't been trained on it yet.

The shipboard version is called DRMIS or something like that.

So far, it's an integrated solution that would work well with a non deployed unit using a small bandwidth modem....

Things may be less bad than that, but I'm still working to get an informed opinion.

NS


----------



## dapaterson (17 Jul 2010)

Yes, we've gone from running two instances of SAP (one each for MASIS and FMAS) to a single instance.


----------



## Delta26 (18 Jul 2010)

Brilliant!


----------



## REDinstaller (18 Jul 2010)

But how is it for tracking parts?


----------



## Delta26 (18 Jul 2010)

Pretty damn good, actualy.  Rim uses SAP for every inventory transaction, and when you're talking about over 100K of mainboards, housings, accessories that all need to be brought together at different points in time, you need detailed inventory control.


----------



## REDinstaller (18 Jul 2010)

What unit are you at? Is your MASIS acct workshop only?


----------



## McG (18 Jul 2010)

Tango18A said:
			
		

> What unit are you at?


It looks like the Blackberry maker.
SAP is a comercial product that is used by more than just the CF.


----------



## REDinstaller (18 Jul 2010)

RIM can also be Repair, Inspection and Modification. Maybe the OP should provide more info in his profile. And the quit answering questions about MASIS if thats not the program he is using.


----------



## armyvern (18 Jul 2010)

Tango18A said:
			
		

> RIM can also be Repair, Inspection and Modification. Maybe the OP should provide more info in his profile. And the quit answering questions about MASIS if thats not the program he is using.



...

I read his "RIM" as our CF acronym the same way you did; upon re-reading his posts though ... he's working for the crackberry coy (I must take this time to thank him for that lovely 'electronic leash' though  ).

RIM Tech certainly isn't running MASIS for their RIM.  8)

Wowzers.


----------



## REDinstaller (18 Jul 2010)

The only E-leash I have is the cell phone in my pocket, courtesy of the Residential Sgt Maj.


----------



## armyvern (18 Jul 2010)

Tango18A said:
			
		

> The only E-leash I have is the cell phone in my pocket, courtesy of the Residential Sgt Maj.



Dude, my "mailbox has been over it's size limit" for 1 whole week!! Too bad that I therefore couldn't respond to the work emails while on leave - even via my issued crackberry!!  ;D


----------



## REDinstaller (18 Jul 2010)

And why would you. Everyone else has forwarded to you anyways.  ;D


----------



## armyvern (18 Jul 2010)

Tango18A said:
			
		

> And why would you. Everyone else has forwarded to you anyways.  ;D



Yeah, "fowarded to me *for action*" no doubt; I'll spend the next two weeks sorting through them all.


----------



## REDinstaller (18 Jul 2010)

And applying part 5s to those applicable pers.  >


----------



## armyvern (18 Jul 2010)

Tango18A said:
			
		

> And applying part 5s to those applicable pers.  >



Or they applying it to my part 5 more like.  :-[


----------



## REDinstaller (18 Jul 2010)

Do I hear a redress comming? Or just roasting of subbies?


----------



## armyvern (18 Jul 2010)

Tango18A said:
			
		

> Do I hear a redress comming? Or just roasting of subbies?



It's all Op Cadence, Op Nanook and Op Podium (STILL!!) CFJSR eqpt returns/repairs/shipments; I (and they) will be too busy to worry about anyone's (including mine) Pt5s.  8)


----------



## McG (18 Jul 2010)

Tango18A said:
			
		

> ... quit answering questions about MASIS if thats not the program he is using.


MASIS, FMAS and DRMIS are the same program -> SAP.  In is a module based program that can be configured to customer requirements (ie. the military users don't have the modules for sales, but do have various fin & logistics modules).  If someone external to DND is using the same modules in their business, they could provide first hand comment on the capabilities of the program.


----------



## armyvern (18 Jul 2010)

MCG said:
			
		

> MASIS, FMAS and DRMIS are the same program -> SAP.  In is a module based program that can be configured to customer requirements (ie. the military users don't have the modules for sales, but do have various fin & logistics modules).  If someone external to DND is using the same modules in their business, they could provide first hand comment on the capabilities of the program.



To that extent yes. How MASIS is working out in relation to, and in conjunction with, CFSS interfacing (which is the CFs Supply System after all) ~ not so much. There are some veeeerrrrry frustrated Sup techs (amongst other techs) out there right now trying to deal with SPSS and bench stocks.


----------



## McG (18 Jul 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> To that extent yes. How MASIS is working out in relation to, and in conjunction with, CFSS, not so much. There are some veeeerrrrry frustrated Sup techs out there right now trying to deal with SPSS and bench stocks.


I have heard from a few PGs doing the SM thing in Ottawa that the Navy did a much better implementation of MASIS and had enabled many more powerful features.  Have you heard any feedback from Sup Techs on either coast?  Do they see a difference in performance with uniquely Navy items or from within Maritime Command units?


----------



## armyvern (18 Jul 2010)

MCG said:
			
		

> I have heard from a few PGs doing the SM thing in Ottawa that the Navy did a much better implementation of MASIS and had enabled many more powerful features.  Have you heard any feedback from Sup Techs on either coast?  Do they see a difference in performance with uniquely Navy items or from within Maritime Command units?



There are problems with Army items that are relevant to the Army only and were brought up before the roll-out (actually brought up when the move of all to MASIS was first hinted at years ago). I've done WGs with Techs from the coasts and these issues were brought up there as well.

Manufacturer numbers affect each enviornment differently. Our Work Orders call up MASIS part number, but LFC has an exorbiant amount of manu numbers which can fall under different NSNs. As well, many manu #s can fall under a single NSN ... but not all are interchangeable and many are task-specific. So far, there is great room for error with the interaction of the two ... with a tech getting what he ordered by Manu # converting to a "subordinate" but 'not acceptable for task' stock number. Thus, it is directly impacting upon the end-user and their capabilities.

The sheer volume of eqpt types, vehicle types, spares, screws, nuts, bolts, plugs, gaskets etc etc etc that the Army deals with compared to other services is astounding. To convert each one of our manufacturer numbers to a specific NSN for MASIS link-over to CFSS would entail the introduction of many millions more new NSNs into the system. There's already a backlog in Ottawa whereby it takes a couple of months to get a single new number built in.


----------



## McG (18 Jul 2010)

Does the system not support PSTNs?


----------



## REDinstaller (18 Jul 2010)

Another thing the Navy doesn't have issues with is to which account their parts are issued to. The ship doesn't deploy away from itself. Where as a Regt can have 2 maint cells operating in field and garrison at the same time.


----------



## McG (18 Jul 2010)

Tango18A said:
			
		

> Another thing the Navy doesn't have issues with is to which account their parts are issued to. The ship doesn't deploy away from itself. Where as a Regt can have 2 maint cells operating in field and garrison at the same time.


One of the benefits of input from non-DND users is that they may have insight into tools our features that we should have enabled on our product to better get things done.  How is the US military making SAP work?


http://www.sap.com/industries/defense-security/index.epx
http://www.sap.com/industries/defense-security/pdf/BWP_Defense_Security_Overview.pdf


----------



## Delta26 (19 Jul 2010)

Apologies for the mis-communication, Gents and Ladies. And before anyone nukes me from orbit about features and stuff, no i cannot fix your crackberry, I'm in config and pack. I'm one of the last people to see your BBerry before it heads out the door. Also just wishing things would either speed up with the CFRC, or we get a monster order. I hate sitting on my tukus.


----------



## REDinstaller (5 Aug 2010)

Well I guess you won't be getting any orders from the UAE or Saudi Arabia any time soon.


----------

